# Seven months in seven minutes.



## Skar (Dec 31, 2017)

Away in the van for Seven Months this year, mechanically no problems, a few hab issues but to be expected I guess. A quick video of our trip:

[video=youtube_share;PVi0oNh1M8Q]https://youtu.be/PVi0oNh1M8Q[/video]


----------



## Herman (Dec 31, 2017)

I hope your dogs got a license, a driving license.


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 31, 2017)

Great pics thx for sharing looks brill.


----------



## saxonrosie (Jan 1, 2018)

Absolutely fabulous, my dream one day just to up and go , I’m so jealous. Do it while you can marvellous experience.


----------

